# Er der nogle Danskere imellem? Any Danes?



## Ebbe J

Hej! :wave:


Ja, ville forhøre mig, om der var nogle andre danskere her på DW? Andre der bruger alt for mange penge på polish, voks, shampoo osv. osv.? 

Det ville være fedt, at lave et detailing-nørde-træf/weekend, såvel som de gør i GB, hvor gode idéer og hands-on erfaringer kan blive udvekslet. 


Lige P.T. føler jeg mig i hvert fald lidt...:tumbleweed:... forladt.

Skriv gerne lidt om jer selv, hvor i bor og hvilket grej i har 


J
Venligst, 

Ebbe


----------



## Hummelshøj

Hej Ebbe

Jeg er også fra Danmark.

Jeg kigger til tider meget herinde for at få en go´ inspiration til hvordan man bedst og mest professionelt griber tingene an, for at få det bedste resultat.

Jeg bruger pt "kun" Autoglym og konen mener der bliver brugt for meget på produkterne.. men hva søren...:lol:

Jeg bor midt på Djursland og er i Århus dagligt.

Jeg har en go kammerat som jeg pudser bil sammen med. Det bliver der brugt mange timer på... men hyggelige timer... Vi plejer at gør det 2-4 gange om året af 7-12 timer varighed... 
Vi er så heldige at vi har mulighed for at stå ved siden af hinanden på 2 lifte.. så bliver det ikke nemmere...

Det kunne være fedt med et møde, tror vi skulle bruge mange af dine input. Bl.a. omkring din viden om mange af de andre go´ produkter. 

men go´ vind herfra...


----------



## Porta

Här har ni en Svensk


----------



## skoTner

Norsk her... Ikke mange skandinaviere tydeligvis.


----------



## virtual

Norsk her også


----------



## St1berg

Ja, så kom der sq en dansker mere herind...... Selvom jeg så bor i sverige....:thumb:
Har altid været nærmest perfid med mine biler, vasket dem *** og har altid synes om at de skal være rene. Da jeg så fandt dette forum så jeg at jeg stadig mangler meget, så nu skal den altså have en over nakken. Så der bliver snart bestilt den helt store pakke med alt det lækre man kan finde.
Er dog stadig lidt tvivl om 2 punkter.... Måske der er nogle der lige kan komme med lidt hjælp....
Har en Nilfisk Alto højtryk, hvad skal jeg have fat i får at lave den supre lækre snowfoam?
Fandt en polér maskine hos "Cleanyourcar", men har de der englændere ikk´ stadig anderledes strøm end vi har....?:buffer: Hvor kan man ellers købe en Meguiars G220.....
:wave:


----------



## West

St1berg said:


> Ja, så kom der sq en dansker mere herind...... Selvom jeg så bor i sverige....:thumb:
> Har altid været nærmest perfid med mine biler, vasket dem *** og har altid synes om at de skal være rene. Da jeg så fandt dette forum så jeg at jeg stadig mangler meget, så nu skal den altså have en over nakken. Så der bliver snart bestilt den helt store pakke med alt det lækre man kan finde.
> Er dog stadig lidt tvivl om 2 punkter.... Måske der er nogle der lige kan komme med lidt hjælp....
> Har en Nilfisk Alto højtryk, hvad skal jeg have fat i får at lave den supre lækre snowfoam?
> Fandt en polér maskine hos "Cleanyourcar", men har de der englændere ikk´ stadig anderledes strøm end vi har....?:buffer: Hvor kan man ellers købe en Meguiars G220.....
> :wave:


Ebay.de
MEN vær forsigtig med meguiars.. Mener jeg har læst den kommer i 240V's udgave og vi bruger 230 så ved ikke hvad det kan have og sige for den..


----------



## St1berg

West said:


> Ebay.de
> MEN vær forsigtig med meguiars.. Mener jeg har læst den kommer i 240V's udgave og vi bruger 230 så ved ikke hvad det kan have og sige for den..


Er der andre alternativer, synes at Makita´s er for dyr.....:wall:
Har set flere der har batteri
bla. her...
http://www.meguiars.dk/default.asp?uid=103&CID=91


----------



## Ebbe J

Hummelshøj said:


> Hej Ebbe
> 
> Jeg er også fra Danmark.
> 
> Jeg kigger til tider meget herinde for at få en go´ inspiration til hvordan man bedst og mest professionelt griber tingene an, for at få det bedste resultat.
> 
> Jeg bruger pt "kun" Autoglym og konen mener der bliver brugt for meget på produkterne.. men hva søren...:lol:
> 
> Jeg bor midt på Djursland og er i Århus dagligt.
> 
> Jeg har en go kammerat som jeg pudser bil sammen med. Det bliver der brugt mange timer på... men hyggelige timer... Vi plejer at gør det 2-4 gange om året af 7-12 timer varighed...
> Vi er så heldige at vi har mulighed for at stå ved siden af hinanden på 2 lifte.. så bliver det ikke nemmere...
> 
> Det kunne være fedt med et møde, tror vi skulle bruge mange af dine input. Bl.a. omkring din viden om mange af de andre go´ produkter.
> 
> men go´ vind herfra...


_Hej igen!

Ja, der er en stor mængde viden herinde, det er klart, og mange der har gode råd osv.

Jeg tror nu bestemt også, at Autoglym laver gode produkter. Og, der jo så meget, at kvinder ikke forstår

Det er rigtigt hyggeligt, at gå nogle stykker sammen. En lift kunne jeg nu også godt bruge. Det var også lidt dét, at der var tanken med, at lave et træf. Så vil der jo være mulighed for, at udveksle erfaringer, prøve forskellige metoder og produkter af. Du bor jo heller ikke så langt væk - så er det lidt nemmere at mødes.

Vi må lige se nærmere på det, når vejret bliver lidt bedre.

Venligst,

Ebbe _



skoTner said:


> Norsk her... Ikke mange skandinaviere tydeligvis.


_- Nej, ikke endnu. Men der kommer forhåbentligt flere med tiden. Dog tror jeg, at der er flere fra Norge end fra Danmark.

Venligst,

Ebbe_



St1berg said:


> Ja, så kom der sq en dansker mere herind...... Selvom jeg så bor i sverige....:thumb:
> Har altid været nærmest perfid med mine biler, vasket dem *** og har altid synes om at de skal være rene. Da jeg så fandt dette forum så jeg at jeg stadig mangler meget, så nu skal den altså have en over nakken. Så der bliver snart bestilt den helt store pakke med alt det lækre man kan finde.
> Er dog stadig lidt tvivl om 2 punkter.... Måske der er nogle der lige kan komme med lidt hjælp....
> Har en Nilfisk Alto højtryk, hvad skal jeg have fat i får at lave den supre lækre snowfoam?
> Fandt en polér maskine hos "Cleanyourcar", men har de der englændere ikk´ stadig anderledes strøm end vi har....?:buffer: Hvor kan man ellers købe en Meguiars G220.....
> :wave:


_- Hej

Nå, nå - en flygtning:lol: Ej, med de danske bilpriser, så er det bestemt forståeligt.
Jeg har handlet ved Tim @ CleanYourCar en nogle gange efterhånden, og har smidt en pæn mængde kroner dér. Altid god service, hurtigt svar på eventuelle spørgsmål og varerne er pakket godt ind, når de ankommer.

Ang. Foam Lance så kig denne, og vælg en KEW/Alto fitting. De skulle passe. Men, forhør dig evt. lige ved Tim først. Han kan jo også kontaktes herinde.

G220'eren skulle ud fra hvad jeg kan se, fungere på Dansk el-net. Det er i hvert fald, hvad denne side siger. Efter hvad jeg forstår ved forskellen, er det udelukkende, at 240v kun bruges, hvis der er belæg for det, ellers 230v. Jeg vil ikke anbefale dig, at skære stikket af, da garantien så evt. vil frafalde. Derimod kan disse købes. Jeg har selv én, at jeg købte til min mobiltelefons oplader og de er godt bygget, samt sidder ordentligt 'fast' på det engelske stik. Ellers er gaffa-tape jo opfundet

Men, igen; skriv til CleanYourCar; de kan helt sikkert sige dig, om det er forsvarligt, at sætte maskinen i danske/europæiske stikkontakter.

Du skal samtidigt være opmærksom på, at der findes to udgaver af denne. Dem at de engelske forhandlere fik i den første forsendelse fra USA var fulde af fejl, hvilket der dog er rettet op på i dem, fra anden forsendelse. Så, hvis du køber fra en forretning som CleanYourCar eller Polished Bliss, er det mere sandsynligt, at du ikke får fat i sådan én. Og skulle det ske, at den går kaput, så ved du også hvor du skal sende den hen.

Venligst,

Ebbe

_



West said:


> Ebay.de
> MEN vær forsigtig med meguiars.. Mener jeg har læst den kommer i 240V's udgave og vi bruger 230 så ved ikke hvad det kan have og sige for den..


_Hej!

Endnu en danske. Super! Hvor kommer du fra i landet?

Venligst,

Ebbe_



St1berg said:


> Er der andre alternativer, synes at Makita´s er for dyr.....:wall:
> Har set flere der har batteri
> bla. her...
> http://www.meguiars.dk/default.asp?uid=103&CID=91


_- Der findes jo også Hitachi's der er meget nær Makita's. Kvaliteten er næsten den samme - dog vejer Hitachi'en lidt mindre, og Makita'en lidt bedre balanceret og støjsvag.. Vi bruger hovedsageligt Hitachi på min arbejdsplads(klargøring af Yachter), og der har aldrig været noget galt med dem. I DK ligger en Hitachi på ca. 2.000 kr med moms, og Makita'en på 2600, og Hitachi'en er som standard udstyret med bøjlegreb, hvilket er klart at foretrække.
Venligst,

Ebbe_


----------



## Lasse

En til dansker her . Bor godt nok ikke i Danmark og har ikke gjort det i mange år. Jeg har ikke fået taget mig sammen til at købe det helt store endnu, men tror snart Tim fra CYC får en rimelig stor bestilling.

Venlig hilsen,
Lasse

PS: Meguiars G220 fra England kan sagtens bruges i resten af EU, der skal bare en adapter på det engelske stik og så spiller det.


----------



## Ebbe J

Lasse said:


> En til dansker her . Bor godt nok ikke i Danmark og har ikke gjort det i mange år. Jeg har ikke fået taget mig sammen til at købe det helt store endnu, men tror snart Tim fra CYC får en rimelig stor bestilling.
> 
> Venlig hilsen,
> Lasse
> 
> PS: Meguiars G220 fra England kan sagtens bruges i resten af EU, der skal bare en adapter på det engelske stik og så spiller det.


- Han er en farlig mand, ham Tim.. Han sælger alt for mange uundværlige dele, heh. Hvor er du bosat?

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## Lasse

Ebbe J said:


> - Han er en farlig mand, ham Tim.. Han sælger alt for mange uundværlige dele, heh. Hvor er du bosat?
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Ja, det er han godt nok. Men han måtte gerne besvare mails en smule hurtigere (hvis jeg nu skal klage over et eller andet).

Jeg er bosat i Belgien.


----------



## Ebbe J

Lasse said:


> Ja, det er han godt nok. Men han måtte gerne besvare mails en smule hurtigere (hvis jeg nu skal klage over et eller andet).
> 
> Jeg er bosat i Belgien.


- Ja, kan godt følge dig. Jeg har også lidt sendt ham en igen mail vedr. en kommende ordre, da jeg ikke hørte noget svar på den første. Okay, er detailing relativt meget udbredt dernede, eller hvordan er det?

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## St1berg

Er der nogen der ved om ham der Timm har for vane at give lidt rabat når man smider større ordre afsted......
Mener bare at jeg skal tl at bestille for knapt 500 pund, så ville min 10% rabat da ikke være for meget at forlange, vel???


----------



## Ebbe J

St1berg said:


> Er der nogen der ved om ham der Timm har for vane at give lidt rabat når man smider større ordre afsted......
> Mener bare at jeg skal tl at bestille for knapt 500 pund, så ville min 10% rabat da ikke være for meget at forlange, vel???


- Du kan da høre, om at han giver noget rabat.. Men, hans priser er yderst rimelige. Derudover får man jo de der point, til næste gang, at man køber der.. Nu har jeg købt for over 650 pund ved Tim, og har ikke fået nogen speciel rabat. Men, måske er der en discount kode her på DW et sted, det er der nogle af forhandlerne, at der kører med.

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## Lasse

Ebbe J said:


> - Ja, kan godt følge dig. Jeg har også lidt sendt ham en igen mail vedr. en kommende ordre, da jeg ikke hørte noget svar på den første. Okay, er detailing relativt meget udbredt dernede, eller hvordan er det?
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


De fleste hernede tager sig ikke særlig godt af deres biler må jeg indrømme, så nej detailing er bestemt ikke udbredt hernede.


----------



## Lasse

St1berg said:


> Er der nogen der ved om ham der Timm har for vane at give lidt rabat når man smider større ordre afsted......
> Mener bare at jeg skal tl at bestille for knapt 500 pund, så ville min 10% rabat da ikke være for meget at forlange, vel???


Det ville være lækkert med en lille rabat, skal også til at bestille for omkring samme beløb. Venter kun på at han får Meguiars Body Solvent.


----------



## West

Ebbe J said:


> _Hej!
> 
> Endnu en danske. Super! Hvor kommer du fra i landet?
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe_
> 
> [/I]


Jeg er fra Fyn (Desværre), men derfor kunne det stadig godt være fedt at mødes et lidt centralt sted en gang med flere end lige 3-4 stykker.. Omkring broen hvis nogen holder til der kunne være fedt fx. Så ku vi alle mødes, snakke om erfaringer, udveksle ideer og andet til grej, arbejdsmåder, udstyr og produkter etc.
Og så kunne det sku os være ret fedt at stå der og ordne vogne sammen..
Sådan et mega-detailing-meet...


----------



## West

Ebbe J said:


> - Du kan da høre, om at han giver noget rabat.. Men, hans priser er yderst rimelige. [_B]Derudover får man jo de der point,[/B] til næste gang, at man køber der.. _Nu har jeg købt for over 650 pund ved Tim, og har ikke fået nogen speciel rabat. Men, måske er der en discount kode her på DW et sted, det er der nogle af forhandlerne, at der kører med.
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Point fra CYC? Er der noget jeg har misset her?



Ebbe J said:


> - Ja, kan godt følge dig. Jeg har også lidt _*sendt ham en igen mail vedr. en kommende ordre*_, da jeg ikke hørte noget svar på den første. Okay, er detailing relativt meget udbredt dernede, eller hvordan er det?
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Er det nødvendigt at sende ham mails for at opnå rabatter?

Nogen der har fundet ud af mere mht. rabatter/coupon codes herfra? Kan se at der er Trader Announcements hvor der står hvor noget er billigt eller med rabat men ligner ikk coupon codes på den måde..
For jeg har kun set det med samples, men er heller ikke her helt sikker på hvorledes det fungerer endnu..


----------



## Guest

Hej med jer

En Dansker mere her, fra Roskilde.

Fandt denne side for et par år siden - og har brugt ALT for mange penge siden....men det er en fornøjelse at se hvor flotte bilerne bliver 

Mvh. Henrik


----------



## Ebbe J

West said:


> Point fra CYC? Er der noget jeg har misset her?
> 
> Er det nødvendigt at sende ham mails for at opnå rabatter?
> 
> Nogen der har fundet ud af mere mht. rabatter/coupon codes herfra? Kan se at der er Trader Announcements hvor der står hvor noget er billigt eller med rabat men ligner ikk coupon codes på den måde..
> For jeg har kun set det med samples, men er heller ikke her helt sikker på hvorledes det fungerer endnu..


- Du kan prøve at lave en tråd om det inde på CYC's underforum herinde, hvis det ikke er til, at finde nogle rabatkoder.. Det værste der kan ske er jo, hvis han siger, at der ikke er sådan en ordning pt. 

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## Ebbe J

West said:


> Jeg er fra Fyn (Desværre), men derfor kunne det stadig godt være fedt at mødes et lidt centralt sted en gang med flere end lige 3-4 stykker.. Omkring broen hvis nogen holder til der kunne være fedt fx. Så ku vi alle mødes, snakke om erfaringer, udveksle ideer og andet til grej, arbejdsmåder, udstyr og produkter etc.
> Og så kunne det sku os være ret fedt at stå der og ordne vogne sammen..
> Sådan et mega-detailing-meet...


- Jeg har faktisk allerede sidste år haft snak med nogle andre bilpleje-interesserede omkring at lave et mindre træf. Tendensen er dog, at det hovedsageligt er jyder samt folk fra fyn, at der er 'med på den', og derudover så skal vi jo også have et sted at være..

Jeg tænker, at hvis det blev afholdt fra en lørdag til og med søndag, så ville det give mulighed for, at alle kunne være med, og så skal vi bare finde et passende sted i Jylland, hvor det kan afholdes, og hvor det er nemt for størstedelen af deltagerne at køre til.

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## West

blacksaabrules said:


> Hej med jer
> 
> En Dansker mere her, fra Roskilde.
> 
> Fandt denne side for et par år siden - og har brugt ALT for mange penge siden....men det er en fornøjelse at se hvor flotte bilerne bliver
> 
> Mvh. Henrik


Hej Henrik!

Dejligt vi bliver en større og større gruppe herinde..

Glæder os til at se noget at dit arbejde også.

Mvh. West


----------



## West

Ebbe J said:


> - Du kan prøve at lave en tråd om det inde på CYC's underforum herinde, hvis det ikke er til, at finde nogle rabatkoder.. Det værste der kan ske er jo, hvis han siger, at der ikke er sådan en ordning pt.
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Ja kunne jeg selvfølgelig, men igen.. Hvis jeg gør det offentligt vil alle nok begynde at kræve det, eller han siger ingen kan få det.. Det jeg ikke interesseret i for det vil hurtigt kunne blive til fingerpeg, selvom jeg langtfra tror Tim er en der er sådan..
Jeg har skrevet en mail til ham i sidste uge jeg venter svar på så nu må vi jo se..

EDIT:
Jeg misforstod vist lidt hvad du svarede på.. Jeg har lavet en tråd om det, men ovenstående var baseret på generel rabat på større ordre.. Det er det jeg ikke vil sætte en større debat igang omkring hvis det skulle være..


----------



## West

Ebbe J said:


> - Jeg har faktisk allerede sidste år haft snak med nogle andre bilpleje-interesserede omkring at lave et mindre træf. Tendensen er dog, at det hovedsageligt er jyder samt folk fra fyn, at der er 'med på den', og derudover så skal vi jo også have et sted at være..
> 
> Jeg tænker, at hvis det blev afholdt fra en lørdag til og med søndag, så ville det give mulighed for, at alle kunne være med, og så skal vi bare finde et passende sted i Jylland, hvor det kan afholdes, og hvor det er nemt for størstedelen af deltagerne at køre til.
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Super hvis vi kunne få sådan et træf! Og gør mig ikke noget vi slipper for de kjøvnhavner :lol:
Ej det havde været fint nok med dem også, men det skal folk jo selv finde ud af hvad de har lyst til..
Men jeg synes det ville være alletiders ihvertfald! Og ja som du siger hvis det blir en weekend så der rig mulighed..
Mht. sted så tror jeg omkring broen, eller Kolding/Vejle måske er meget godt centralt for os allesammen..
Så det bare om at finde et sted vi kan være, men kommer self. os an på hvor stor tilslutningen er jo.. Flere folk kræver mere plads og omvendt..


----------



## mfuglsang

Ja endnu en dansker her..
Det værste ved dette forum er, at der hurtigt forsvinder nogle timer herinde når først man lige kommer til at læse nogle af de mange gode og spændende tråde.. 

Mvh.
Morten


----------



## Matshui

Ja det at være dansker kan jeg sku nok heller ikke lyve mig fra...

Men dette er helt klart et mekka for os der interessere os for at pusle for bilen, og gøre det ordentligt samtidig 

Ligeledes er jeg også klar på et detailing-træf, lad os få det staplet på benene! Skal da gerne være behjælpelig i stor grad jeg har mulighed for det med planlægning osv...


----------



## Michael B.

Her !! :wave::car:

Og jeg har købt mit første projekt 

1xDodo Juice - Lime Prime Lite 250ml

1xCollinite #476s & Carlack Kit

1xSonus Sheepskin Wash Mitt

1xHuge 38" x 28" Microfibre Drying Towel

1xSonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay Sampler

1xSuper Spray - Hose end sprayer

2xUltimate Ultra-Plush Buffing Cloth Pkg/3 16" x 16"

2xMeguiars Grit Guard and bucket

1xMeguiars Shampoo Plus

1xPump Dispenser - Gallon Bottles

1x Meguiars G220 - Complete Menzerna Kit 

Burde være et par timer eller 2 i det


----------



## Michael B.

Har i msn messenger? det kunne være lækkert med flere på sin liste over bilgejle nørder, jeg har ik så mange som går op i det sim her, det kunne evt oxo gå lidt hurtigere med arrangere noget sammenkomst over en gruppe chat ting


----------



## Matshui

Michael B. said:


> Har i msn messenger? det kunne være lækkert med flere på sin liste over bilgejle nørder, jeg har ik så mange som går op i det sim her, det kunne evt oxo gå lidt hurtigere med arrangere noget sammenkomst over en gruppe chat ting


Jeg ved da at jeg har messenger - feel free to add, info er under min profil...
Ellers en god bunke du har fået bestilt - har selv lige fået en kasse med posten her sidste dag - nu mangler jeg bare at spare sammen til en G220 :buffer:


----------



## CRVee

I'm not Danish but I live in Denmark


----------



## Ebbe J

CRVee said:


> I'm not Danish but I live in Denmark


- Great, were du you live? 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bilvask.nu

Godt så ebbe.. nu er jeg her også ! 

Michael fra bilvask.nu

Ps, er du TOVLIG jeg har gloet på billeder i 4 timer nu.. Jeg SKAL have det digicam. sejlrefleksting.


----------



## Michael B.

Bilvask.nu said:


> Godt så ebbe.. nu er jeg her også !
> 
> Michael fra bilvask.nu
> 
> Ps, er du TOVLIG jeg har gloet på billeder i 4 timer nu.. Jeg SKAL have det digicam. sejlrefleksting.


Dygtig :buffer::wave:


----------



## Bilvask.nu

haha Michael B du er ikke rask


----------



## Michael B.

Nix...jeg er seriøst bidt af en gal bilgejler trold :lol:


----------



## Matshui

Det er 'ulempen' ved denne side, man bliver sku bidt af det


----------



## Ebbe J

Bilvask.nu said:


> Godt så ebbe.. nu er jeg her også !
> 
> Michael fra bilvask.nu
> 
> Ps, er du TOVLIG jeg har gloet på billeder i 4 timer nu.. Jeg SKAL have det digicam. sejlrefleksting.


"Velkommen" 

Ja, det er vidst også på tide så

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## CRVee

A late reply, jeg bor i Ringsted Ebbe.


----------



## mchristensen

*En til dansker*

Fået lidt interesse for det her med at ville shine bilen lidt op.
Men er stadig kun begynder.
Er der nogle der har erfaringer med motorgeek, har sendt en ordre, og der er nu gået 14 dage, siden de sendte den. (Fået mail ang. at den var sendt d. 19/5 ) TRÆLS på godt jysk at gå og vente så lang tid


----------



## Ebbe J

mchristensen said:


> Fået lidt interesse for det her med at ville shine bilen lidt op.
> Men er stadig kun begynder.
> Er der nogle der har erfaringer med motorgeek, har sendt en ordre, og der er nu gået 14 dage, siden de sendte den. (Fået mail ang. at den var sendt d. 19/5 ) TRÆLS på godt jysk at gå og vente så lang tid


Hej,

Ingen erfaringer med motorgeek - har du mail'et med dem omkring problemet? Hvad har du købt?

De sidste gange hvor jeg har købt, har ventetiden været under en uge, uanset hvilken forretning jeg købte i.

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## mchristensen

Hej har mailet til dem for 6 dage siden, fik den besked at de havde sendt pakken d.19
Mailet igår, ang. om de havde pakke/ track and trace nr. således at jeg kunne finde ud af om den lagde og flød på et posthus i DK.
har købt poorboy´s bug squash, natty paste wax, 
polish med lakforsegler, polish med carnauba woks
mega towel
waffle towel
applicator ( disse ting også poorboy´s )
samt 3M tape og meg´s lambswool wash mitt
Har også handlet ved CYC leveringstiden ca 7 arb. dage


----------



## mchristensen

har fået mine ting sendt fredag, ankom idag mandag. Efter at have mailet med ejeren af firmaet


----------



## Ebbe J

Ok


----------



## Victor

hey guys.

nu er der *endnu* en dansker i forum.. 

jeg bor i jyllinge (roskilde) og er begyndt 3-4 måneder siden, har købt lidt grej af michael og er nu helt opslugt i detailing verden.

MVH victor


----------



## Ebbe J

Victor said:


> hey guys.
> 
> nu er der *endnu* en dansker i forum..
> 
> jeg bor i jyllinge (roskilde) og er begyndt 3-4 måneder siden, har købt lidt grej af michael og er nu helt opslugt i detailing verden.
> 
> MVH victor


Velkommen :thumb:

Mic er en super gut. Ja, man kan hurtigt blive fanget af hvor flotte biler kan blive.

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## KaffAnd

Hej

Bosat i Svendborg, har indtil videre kun prøvet evnerne af på egne biler, men har et par "ofre" i kikkerten til at forfine evnerne.

Bruger en Einhell rotations-maskine og Sonus puder. Er glad for Menzena poler produkter og har allerede skravet lidt op under neglene. En røvfuld blandet Meguiars flydende vokse, Autoglym HD voks, Collonite hård voks, FK1000 hård voks, Chemical Brothers Trim Gel, Dodo Sour Power shampoo, Zaino vaskespand, lammeskindshandske.... tror jeg stopper her. Har vist allerede købt rigeligt 

Glæder mig til at dele erfaringer med jer andre.

Eneste ulempe ved dette forum (ud over at det tager ens tid) må vist være at der er MEGET tendens til at folk har en nærmest religiøs holdning til bestemte (sponsor????)mærker når de skal beskrive deres arbejde!

Mvh.

And


----------



## Victor

hey velkommen til 

er selv stor fan af sfx puderne og menzerna polermiddel 

og ja de der swisswax ****** er helt vilde.


----------



## Ebbe J

KaffAnd said:


> Hej
> 
> Bosat i Svendborg, har indtil videre kun prøvet evnerne af på egne biler, men har et par "ofre" i kikkerten til at forfine evnerne.
> 
> Bruger en Einhell rotations-maskine og Sonus puder. Er glad for Menzena poler produkter og har allerede skravet lidt op under neglene. En røvfuld blandet Meguiars flydende vokse, Autoglym HD voks, Collonite hård voks, FK1000 hård voks, Chemical Brothers Trim Gel, Dodo Sour Power shampoo, Zaino vaskespand, lammeskindshandske.... tror jeg stopper her. Har vist allerede købt rigeligt
> 
> Glæder mig til at dele erfaringer med jer andre.
> 
> Eneste ulempe ved dette forum (ud over at det tager ens tid) må vist være at der er MEGET tendens til at folk har en nærmest religiøs holdning til bestemte (sponsor????)mærker når de skal beskrive deres arbejde!
> 
> Mvh.
> 
> And


Velkommen til,

Fine produkter du har samlet dig. Har selv et par Zaino/Grit Guard spande - de er ikke til at undvære. Har også de caddies med hjul på samt puder til dem, så kan man bruge dem som stole når man polerer.

Bilpleje er som religion - nogle er ekstremister - andre ikke. Flere af forhandlerne eller de detailere som årligt bruger mange penge på at kunne reklamere med at anvende et bestemt mærke, er naturligvis ikke helt upartiske.

Husk dog også på at nogle produkter altså er bedre end andre  Men, hype er der massere af herinde. Englænderne er især glade for produkter som kommer fra.. England. Og det er nogle gange grund nok til at hype det.. Noget ala når Top Gear tester BMW 5-serie, Audi A6 og en Jaguar.. Så er det Jaguaren som vinder, trods at alle var enige om, at den styrede dårligt, havde dårligst komfort og motoren i øvrigt heller ikke var noget at råbe højt om. :thumb:

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## Carshine




----------



## MKDK

DW har fået endnu en dansker, da jeg ikke længere kunne holde mig væk 

Har alle dage gået op i bilpleje og detailing ligger derfor lige for (det er da ikke mærkeligt at bruge vatpinde (i mangel af bedre) i luftdyser og des lige, vel?)

Afgav igår en ordre til CYC, da det var på tide jeg fik min egen maskine (og ikke skulle ud at låne). Det blev til den nye EP800 Compact Rotary, som jeg er sikker på dækker mine behov.

Det blev med de dertilhørende Diamond Pads og så et Menzerna Sampler kit. Og så lidt Colli 476s, en gang PB Black Hole til en vens bil, og lidt andet godt.

Det kan kun gå for langsomt med at få det leveret!
- Selvom vejret de sidste par dage ikke har vist sig fra sin bedste side efter den flotte weekend.

Nå ja, gør mig desuden lidt på Bilpleje-gruppen på BG samt vagcars.dk - begge steder har jeg i hvert fald set Ebbe


----------



## Christianmp

Endnu en ny dansker.
Er også lige blevet medlem på BG.

@MKDK kan du ikke melde tilbage på den EP800 når den er testet, da jeg selv går og overvejer sådan en.

Har desuden rigeligt med produkter (ifølge den bedre halvdel), så hvis vi skal lave en bytte-børs eller salgstråd er jeg frisk.


----------



## Ebbe J

Der bliver jo flere og flere herinde - super : o )

MKDK 

- Du overvejede ikke en DA istedet for den roterende der? Hvor meget har du poleret før?


Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## KaffAnd

Ebbe J said:


> Der bliver jo flere og flere herinde - super : o )
> 
> MKDK
> 
> - Du overvejede ikke en DA istedet for den roterende der? Hvor meget har du poleret før?
> 
> Venligst,
> 
> Ebbe


Hej Ebbe

Vil du give en nærmere årsag til dit spørgsmål (jeg har en formodning om hvad du vil sige)?

Jeg er selv startet ud med en roterende maskine og må sige at den kræver en del håndelag og præcision, specielt med bløde lakker. For et par uger siden polerede jeg vores nye (brugte) familiebil for første gang og den lak var en mundfuld at håndtere - blød Honda lak. Jeg er på ingen måde mester til at polere og arbejdet går derfor forsigtigt og langsomt frem!

Af og til overvejer jeg at supplere op med en DA maskine, men kan ikke helt afgøre om dette vil være et set-back i forhold til at fokusere på at blive god med den roterende?

Mvh.

And


----------



## Ebbe J

KaffAnd said:


> Hej Ebbe
> 
> Vil du give en nærmere årsag til dit spørgsmål (jeg har en formodning om hvad du vil sige)?
> 
> Jeg er selv startet ud med en roterende maskine og må sige at den kræver en del håndelag og præcision, specielt med bløde lakker. For et par uger siden polerede jeg vores nye (brugte) familiebil for første gang og den lak var en mundfuld at håndtere - blød Honda lak. Jeg er på ingen måde mester til at polere og arbejdet går derfor forsigtigt og langsomt frem!
> 
> Af og til overvejer jeg at supplere op med en DA maskine, men kan ikke helt afgøre om dette vil være et set-back i forhold til at fokusere på at blive god med den roterende?
> 
> Mvh.
> 
> And


Hej,

Jeg startede selv ud med en roterende, og det er mit weapon-of-choice. De er langt mere behagelige at arbejde med, fjerner ridser mere effektivt og støjer ofte ikke så meget. Desuden synes jeg, at lakken bliver mere blank efter polering med roterende. Men, en DA er lettere at arbejde med (det er mere svært at ødelægge noget). Dermed ikke sagt, at man ikke kan opnå en hvis tiltro til den roterende maskine man arbejder med, det kan man sagtens, men ved polering med roterende skal du være langt mere opmærksom hele tiden.

Desuden støder du ikke ind i så mange problemer med en DA som med en roterende. 'Sticky paint', som de kalder det i UK, kan være rigtigt træls med en roterende og med en DA vil mange ikke opleve andet end at polish'en er en anelse træls at tørre af bagefter. Begge typer er gode at have i sit arsenal, selv om jeg vil bruge den roterende så meget som muligt. Desuden er en DA rigtigt god til at lægge forsegler på, i et helt jævnt og tyndt lag, som gør det lettere at tørre af bagefter + man bruger ikke så meget produkt. Og en DA maskine ala G220, DAS-6 og DAP900 kan alle bruges til at vådslibe med, hvis man køber Mirka's Abralon skiver.

Venligst,

Ebbe


----------



## Ebbe J

Forresten, så kig her:

http://forum.bilpleje.nu


----------



## KaffAnd

Ebbe J said:


> Forresten, så kig her:
> 
> http://forum.bilpleje.nu


Hej Ebbe - tak for dit link, jeg er signet op og huserer derinde allerede!

Ang. dit indlæg ovenfor ang. DA vs. Rotary så er der nogle interesssante betragtninger som jeg vil arbejde videre med. Med en Honda Civic i Milano Red i garagen, så tror jeg at jeg har indbegrebet af sticky paint stående, den er svær at mestre! Mazda'en er lidt mere så som så, den er blevet lakeret (sjusket) undervejs i sit liv, den virker lidt mere fast når jeg arbejder på den!

Mvh.

And


----------



## johandc

Først og fremmest vil jeg lige "melde mig selv" som en af de nye. Jeg har været på siden et lille års tid, kun som medkigger, men kender Ebbe J fra vagcars.dk. Bor for øvrigt også i Aalborg...

Dernæst vil jeg da lige have log at sige WTF til nedenstående:



MKDK said:


> Afgav igår en ordre til CYC, da det var på tide jeg fik min egen maskine (og ikke skulle ud at låne). Det blev til den nye EP800 Compact Rotary, som jeg er sikker på dækker mine behov.
> 
> Det blev med de dertilhørende Diamond Pads og så et Menzerna Sampler kit. Og så lidt Colli 476s, en gang PB Black Hole til en vens bil, og lidt andet godt.


Jeg har lige nu en ordre hos CYC på nøjagtig det samme! EP800, diamond pads, menz, collnite og pb black hole! Det var dog helt utroligt at vi ud fra alle de produkter skulle vælge de samme


----------



## MKDK

Jeg havde næsten glemt denne tråd igen.

Ebbe, jeg er på ingen måde en erfaren/gavet bruger roterende maskiner. Jeg har dog aldrig brugt andet og har haft næsten fri adgang til en roterende maskine jeg kunne låne. Jeg er derfor ikke helt grøn (og ikke bange for at bruge en roterende, så at sige), og derfor har jeg valgt en roterende fra start, da jeg ellers uden tvivl var gået den vej senere. Das6 PRO var dog med i overvejelserne - da jeg trods alt stadig er nybegynder.

En _meget_ hurtig/kort anmeldelse af EP800 må være:
Meget behagelig størrelse at arbejde med. Den ligger godt i hånden, og man har så at sige sit arbejdsområde under håndfladerne hele tiden, hvilket jeg synes er behageligt og giver en følelse af mere kontrol.

Den kan have en tendens til at blive varm de første par ture, men det går i sig selv igen. Det er i hvert fald min oplevelse. Jeg startede på en test-kofanger og synes maskinen blev varm der. Efterfølgende har jeg poleret et tag på en vens bil, da resten af bilen var blevet lakeret og det skulle jo helst matche. Der oplevede jeg på intet tidspunkt at maskinen blev (for) varm. Ligeledes synes jeg også allerede at støjniveauet på maskinen er faldet lidt.

Mit eneste rigtige kritikpunkt er placeringen af hastighedskontrollen. Den er placeret bagerst på maskinen og det gør det svært at justere hastigheden løbende. Det virker dog umiddelbart til at være et tilvænningsspørgsmål, men helt optimalt bliver det aldrig.

Det er ikke blevet til så meget arbejde endnu. Mit studie har taget tiden og nu ligger jeg midt i eksamensperioden. Derefter skulle der dog være lidt tid til at få brugt udstyret!


----------



## 2nnydk

Så vil jeg da lige melde mig under den Danske fane også...


----------



## SG Fischer

Endnu en dansker på sitet


----------



## Kimb

Tja, efter flere års læseri herinde, synes jeg det var på tide, at melde mig som medlem, vi er jo ikke alt for mange danskere, men tendensen er da ved at synke ind hos flere, når de opdager at det og holde ens bil flot og ren, betaler sig i sidste ende 

Har efterhånden ordnet mange biler, men kan stadig blive overrasket over nogle af de opgaver der bliver posted herinde og hvor må nogle personer bruge alt for meget tid på disse! 

Jeg holder selv meget af, at bruge den nyere teknologi med Nano produkter til forseglings opgaver, da det er et produkt der er super nemt at arbejde med og holdbarheden ofte overstiger mange lak forseglere og vaxes og synes faktisk, at hvis man efter, at have været junglen igennem produkter, kan finde et sortiment, hvor man ikke behøver at have ALT, men nogle få gode produkter..
Det er ihvertfald vigtigt for mig, da jeg ellers ville bruge alt for mange penge på produkter alene og hele ens indtjening ville gå til det. 
Dog dermed ikke sagt, at jeg ikke prøver nye produkter en gang imellem...

Mange herinde er også efter min mening ret optaget af, at man skal bruge bestemte produkter og det kan efter lidt omtanke godt være, at det er rigtigt at englændere foretrækker deres egne nationale produkter, også selvom de måske ikke altid er mest effektive 

Jeg kommer selv fra Sydsjælland, og der er overaskende mange hernede, der gerne vil have lækre rene og polerede biler, men de gider ikke selv! Heldigvis, da det giver masser af arbejde og nogle gange bliver det til de helt store pakker, folk skal have, fordi deres biler er så forsømte 

Hvis der var tid, ville jeg meget gerne støtte op om et detailing meet i DK, enten i jylland eller på djævleøen som jyderne siger...

Nå, men håber vi sammen kan ses og holde kontakten herinde, eller på michaels forum..


----------



## ekelund

Endnu en dansker 

Som skal starte som helt grøn.


----------



## john123

...en mere.................................


----------



## stnilsson

Inte dansk men nästan, Helsingborg. Har putsat mina bilar i många år men nu börjar det dyka upp en massa spännande produkter så man vill hänga med i vad der sker.


----------



## Gibsonical

Jamen, jeg er da os' dansker :thumb:

Hilsen Simon


----------



## Poul

så er det på tide at melde sig her, har ellers brugt mest tid på meguiarsonline.

Bor i Nykøbing F.


----------



## MortenDK

Nogen der ved om der bliver afholdt nogle detailing kursus her hen over sommeren?
Gerne med udbedring af mindre ridser og maskin polering.


----------



## Aarosin

endnu en dansker er landet 

Bruger lidt af hvert.. fra 3m til poorboys

bor i Holbæk, Sjælland

Daniel


----------



## hamza7

Hej Alle, jeg vil være til stede University of Southern Danmark i februar. Jeg vil være i Odense campus ingeniørstudiet. Hvis nogen har brug for nogen hjælp i weekenden eller ønsker at mødes til en snak, ville jeg være glad.

- Hamza


----------



## Astrarix

Så er der en dansker mere herinde.

Har været læser i nogle år uden at tilmelde mig men nu er det sket:driver:

Jeg kommer fra Svendborg som ligger på Sydfyn.

Af udstyr køre jeg med følgende

Maskine: Meguiars G220 v2 Dual Action
Polerpuder: Sonus SFX 1,2,3 og 4
Polermiddel: Menzerna (hele rækken)
Lakforsegler: Chemical Guys Jet Seal 109
Voks: Collinite No.476S 
Fælgrenser: Nigrin fælgrens (Noget købt i tyskland men det virker)
Shampoo: Chemical Guys - Citrus Wash & Gloss

Dette er sådan lige i grove træk hvad der bliver brugt.. Med hensyn til APC og clay prøver jeg med lidt forskelligt. Har haft Chemical Guys - Orange Degreaser og det fungerede ret godt.. Men tror jeg vil prøve noget Meguiars APC næste gang. Og af clay har jeg kørt med det fra sonus eller tims eget fra CYC.

Jeg har lidt problemer med at finde noget at smørre på mine dæk så de bliver fine sorte igen. Havde noget fra smart wax noget gel af en art men hvad kan i anbefale?

Også må i komme med et bud til hvad jeg gør forkert. Når jeg har smurt voks på bilen og tørre af kommer der sådan et støv lag fra voksen bagefter. Smørre jeg for meget på eller ?

Hilsen
Lasse


----------



## KaffAnd

Astrarix said:


> Så er der en dansker mere herinde.
> 
> Har været læser i nogle år uden at tilmelde mig men nu er det sket:driver:
> 
> Jeg kommer fra Svendborg som ligger på Sydfyn.
> 
> Af udstyr køre jeg med følgende
> 
> Maskine: Meguiars G220 v2 Dual Action
> Polerpuder: Sonus SFX 1,2,3 og 4
> Polermiddel: Menzerna (hele rækken)
> Lakforsegler: Chemical Guys Jet Seal 109
> Voks: Collinite No.476S
> Fælgrenser: Nigrin fælgrens (Noget købt i tyskland men det virker)
> Shampoo: Chemical Guys - Citrus Wash & Gloss
> 
> Hilsen
> Lasse


Velkommen til Lasse

Jeg bor i samme by og kan se, at vi bruger nogle af de samme ting. Dog kører jeg med ren roterende maskine og lidt blandet voks.

Til dækkene bruger jeg Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel som påføres med en svamp.


----------



## Astrarix

Mange tak. Sjovt man skal møde en fra samme by på et engelsk forum for bilpleje nørderi

Det produkt fra Chemical Guys ser fint ud og prisen er rigtig... Måske man skulle mødes på et tidspunkt og snakke bilpleje nu man er fra samme by



KaffAnd said:


> Velkommen til Lasse
> 
> Jeg bor i samme by og kan se, at vi bruger nogle af de samme ting. Dog kører jeg med ren roterende maskine og lidt blandet voks.
> 
> Til dækkene bruger jeg Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel som påføres med en svamp.


----------



## poppo2003

Jeg melder mig også under den danske fane


----------



## Deatailing DK

Så var der en til fra dk, midt Sjælland, Haslev.


----------



## olds56

hej fra sunds midtjylland lige et billed af min gamle truck
Bruger selv rotary maskine en metabo.
af produkter bruger jeg: meguiars,poorboys,autosmart,autoglym,gtechniq,ja mange forskellige produkter syntes det er sjovt og prøve noget forskelligt
mvh martin


----------



## poppo2003

Det er jo Bumle som bliver vasket


----------



## Astrarix

olds56 said:


> hej fra sunds midtjylland lige et billed af min gamle truck
> Bruger selv rotary maskine en metabo.
> af produkter bruger jeg: meguiars,poorboys,autosmart,autoglym,gtechniq,ja mange forskellige produkter syntes det er sjovt og prøve noget forskelligt
> mvh martin


Lækkert grej, Hvilken bil er det på billede? Ligner en ældre us truck. Og den metabo polermaskine hvilken model er det?

Lasse


----------



## olds56

Hej lasse bilen er en 1956 chevrolet pick up stepside som jeg havde fra 2003 til 2012 bilen er nu solgt til fordel for en 1956 oldsmobile personbil.Metaboen er en METABO PE 12-175
mvh martin


----------



## snedker

Nok en fynbo (Odense) .... men det går vel også an ?


----------



## vega_83

Hello !
I'm from Copenhagen! If you have any question about car care or you looking some detailing products, ask me! I have workshop in Rødovre :buffer:


----------



## D.T

*Dansk når det er bedst*

Haløjsa, fra en Newbie fra Holmegaard, Sjælland


----------



## Teglman

Endnu en dansker, fra nordsjælland.


----------



## RuneR

Dansker her. Fra Taastrup

mvh Rune


----------



## Jbjergh

Jeg er ny herinde. Lige startet på at polere, forsegle og vokse min bil (sort Civic). Er simpelthen blevet bidt.. 
Bor i Aabenraa.


----------



## Jbjergh

Nogen gode råd til billige stedder at købe produkter. Syntes Bilvask.nu er lidt for dyrt, men fragten fra england er jo heller ikke gratis. Hvis man skal have for over 500kr, så england, men hvad hvis man lige skal have en "flaske et eller andet"?


----------



## Stuke

Endnu en dansker her ( : 
bosat i Holstebro

Jbjergh - du kan købe dine produker hos Michael "bilvask.nu" eller hos Chris "bilvoks.dk"

Har ikke handlet det store i england, men ved der kan være nogle gode penge at sparre, iforhold til danske priser.


----------



## Langballen

Hej med jer alle...
Newbie her fra Aarhus.
Er faktisk lige ved at bestille produkter fra Elite Car Care, da de sender via "road", og det ser ud til at man sparer en hel del, fordi mange af produkterne går som farligt gods via fly.
Måske skulle vi prøve at lave vores egne Group Buys, og prøve at spare lidt fragt?


----------



## Victor

Elitecarcare kan anbefales, super hurtig levering og god service!


----------



## Jbjergh

lupus-autopflege.de er også gode. 
Fri fragt ved 100 euro.
10% hvis man er medlem herinde (skriv det i kommentar feltet)


----------



## kimm87

Endnu en dansker her  Hjørring, Nordjylland.


----------



## Jbjergh

Nogen der ved om det er muligt at få gtechniq crystal serum behandling i DK?
Private kan ikke købe produktet.


----------



## Hede

Også en newbie fra Esbjerg her.


----------



## kimm87

Hede said:


> Også en newbie fra Esbjerg her.


Velkommen til


----------



## Hede

kimm87 said:


> Velkommen til


Takker :wave:


----------



## Gizmo1973

Og endnu en dansker her.. 
Fra Vrå, lige udenfor Hjørring.. 
Er også newbee men allerede bidt af det, og har poleret vores egne biler først. 
Bruger Rotary maskine, pads fra Lake Country og produkter fra PoorBoys.. 

Regards Gizmo1973


----------



## kimm87

Gizmo1973 said:


> Og endnu en dansker her..
> Fra Vrå, lige udenfor Hjørring..
> Er også newbee men allerede bidt af det, og har poleret vores egne biler først.
> Bruger Rotary maskine, pads fra Lake Country og produkter fra PoorBoys..
> 
> Regards Gizmo1973


Velkommen til  Så er der ikke lagt imellem, bor selv ved Rakkeby / Hæstrup  Kan ikke ligefrem komme med en liste over det jeg bruger, har et hav af forskellige sager, men er forhandler af flere forskellige mærker også  Men bruger Rupes DA maskiner til poleringsarbejdet


----------



## Gizmo1973

kimm87 said:


> Velkommen til  Så er der ikke lagt imellem, bor selv ved Rakkeby / Hæstrup  Kan ikke ligefrem komme med en liste over det jeg bruger, har et hav af forskellige sager, men er forhandler af flere forskellige mærker også  Men bruger Rupes DA maskiner til poleringsarbejdet


Ej hvor sjovt..!!  
Jeg bor i Poulstrup, men det er nemmere for folk, når jeg skriver Vrå eller Hjørring. Det ved de hvad er.. 

Jeg er begyndt med en rotary.. 
Jeg tager det fra den hårde ende.. 
Min bil nummer 2, var ovenikøbet også sort, med flakes..  
Det tog en del tid inden den var som jeg ville have den. Til gengæld lærer jeg enormt meget..! 
Jeg ønsker mig dog en DA engang i fremtiden.

Er du forhandler? Har du noget webside, facebook eller noget?

Regards Gizmo1973


----------



## kimm87

Haha ja det er rigtigt, det er kun os lokale der kender det andet 

Det må man sige, men fedt :-D Er selv kæmpe fan af da maskiner, det spiller altså bare 

Ja, forhandler Chemical Guys, Auto Finesse, Autoglym og lidt andre forskellige ting  har webshop på adressen her : www.auto-ren.dk

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo1973

kimm87 said:


> Haha ja det er rigtigt, det er kun os lokale der kender det andet
> 
> Det må man sige, men fedt :-D Er selv kæmpe fan af da maskiner, det spiller altså bare
> 
> Ja, forhandler Chemical Guys, Auto Finesse, Autoglym og lidt andre forskellige ting  har webshop på adressen her : www.auto-ren.dk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Har fundet dig, og lagt dig som foretrukken. Fandt din side på facebook også. Jeg er altså nødt til at besøge dig en dag. Har fundet et par ting jeg gerne vil prøve.. ☺

Regards Gizmo1973


----------



## kimm87

Du er meget velkommen  Du kan bare smide en besked til mig inde på facebook siden, så finder vi en tid der passer


----------



## Simon Bach

Så måtte jeg også herind forbi  Hej derude!


----------



## Hede

Velkommen til &#55357;&#56842;


----------

